# Where was this photograph taken? (picture quiz)



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

It is in a beautiful place but not many people wandering past will have seen it....so where is it?

I took the picture 5 years ago on a holiday trip.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cave at Crantock Beach (Cornwall). Carving only visible when tide out I seem to recall.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Cave at Crantock Beach (Cornwall). Carving only visible when tide out I seem to recall.


Mr Google agrees. :wink2:

It's a lovely story, and I'd like to see the carving (though I never have).

Morph


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Well done Bob and yes Morph there is a nice, but sad story attached to the carving.

The story goes... _"In the early 20th century a woman was horse riding along Crantock Beach. She and her horse got cut off as the tide came in and the rough seas swept them away drowning them both. Her distraught lover carved a poem into a rock, in a cave on the beach, along with a portrait of his lost love and her horse. The carvings are said to be the work of a local man Joseph Prater"
_ (Wikipedia)

We found the carving while geocaching. Its location and verse was a part of an offset cache, that's one where you have to find clues along the way to the final cache location. The cache detail is here << if anyone fancies a go at doing it.

Anyone else got any photo puzzles?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Not a million miles away:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

WildThingsKev said:


> Not a million miles away:


A few Caravan Club members must know that one :wink2:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Here is another picture quiz .... 

A place well worth a visit... where can you meet this couple?


P.S. It's in the UK and WildThingsKev's carvings are too!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gis a clue then.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Gis a clue then.


SW England....

and maybe New York


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

St Ives?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

WildThingsKev said:


> Not a million miles away:


On the coastal path near Trethevy Mill at Rocky Valley.

Now back to Mike's photo. :grin2:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> St Ives?


Very Close Barry! but on the wrong side of the peninsula.

On our travels we have found many secret or special places, often as in this case while searching for a geocache that we had read was near to where we were in our motorhome.... This place and the sculptures were a magical find. We really did not expect to find art works like this on a walk along the Cornish coastal footpath.
Map Link <<


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry Mike, but looks like just another way to vandalise an otherwise attractive rural area.


----------

